# CM7/RevNumbers and apps that don't show up in the market.



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I am having an issue with multiple apps not showing up in the Market when using the CM7 kang based on RevNumbers work. I first noticed this issue with the 12/19 build and am again seeing it with the latest 1/7 build.
I am currently running a Droid 2 with the 1/7/2012 build.
I first experienced the issue on the 12/19/2011 build.
First app- "CyanbreadX".
Not "Cyanbread", but specifically "CyanbreadX".
When I searched for the app in the market it was not there. I made multiple attempts, but it was not coming up. I applied the market fix.apk and "CyanbreadX" could now be found, but it had a warning across the top of the screen stating that it was not compatible with my device. I had a backup of the app on Tibu so I installed from there and just let it go. And even if you try to get it vis theme chooser and then use the market it's a no go.
But now, as I am on the 1/7/2012 build I decided to look for it again. Still not there. And I have not yet tried to apply the market fix.apk to this new build yet.
But I am now finding a second app that won't come up.
I am trying to find "QuickClock Advanced". It does not come up when I search.
However, if I pull up Google on the phone and search for "quickclock advanced" it gives me a page to go to.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jpapps.quickclockadvanced&hl=en
When I click on it, it asks me to go use "market" or "browser". If I follow the link via market, it takes me to the market page for the app, but it has the "not compatible with this device" message on the screen and I can not purchase the app.
If I go the link via browser, I go to the "QuickClock Advanced" page and as far as I can tell, I can purchase the app.
The QuickClock Advanced page says it is indeed compatible with the D2 device.
Why is this happening with CyanbreadX and QuickClock Advanced? I can tell you for certain that I can go to the market and get CyanbreadX with Liquid 3.x but I am unsure about QuickClock Advanced.
What is the CM7 build doing that causes this issue? Does the market think I have something other than a D2? And how can I check?
It seems trivial, but I want to have access to as many apps as possible. It just seems very odd.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

From ur description it seems like that cm has a different fingerprint in build.prop. try google search jrummys fix.apk and if u can't find it I will upload it. Happened to me too the apk fixed it


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

MarketFixer app allows you to access apps like CyanbreadX; I posted a link to it in another thread either in Rootz or maybe it was xda (google doesn't have it listed in searches). There's no guarantee they'll work, though. I used it and downloaded QC Advanced, but it's an app for the D2 and not D2G, so when it loaded and the splash page loaded, it completely rebooted my phone. There are alternative markets and sources that have those apps you can't get in the Google Market though, if you _really_ want them.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> MarketFixer app allows you to access apps like CyanbreadX; I posted a link to it in another thread either in Rootz or maybe it was xda (google doesn't have it listed in searches). There's no guarantee they'll work, though. I used it and downloaded QC Advanced, but it's an app for the D2 and not D2G, so when it loaded and the splash page loaded, it completely rebooted my phone. There are alternative markets and sources that have those apps you can't get in the Google Market though, if you _really_ want them.


intersting. I am currently using QC with no problems and i think Aceyome uses it too. The app that reboots my phone is android overclock by jrummy


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, it was weird... I used the market fix to allow me to download, but the app just made my phone wonk out. I found it from another source and it works just fine.
I don't he has qc here, but there are other goodies: http://www.jrummy16.com/jrummy/misc/


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Yea, it was weird... I used the market fix to allow me to download, but the app just made my phone wonk out. I found it from another source and it works just fine.
> I don't he has qc here, but there are other goodies: http://www.jrummy16.com/jrummy/misc/


liberty tool box pro?


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Yea, it was weird... I used the market fix to allow me to download, but the app just made my phone wonk out. I found it from another source and it works just fine.
> I don't he has qc here, but there are other goodies: http://www.jrummy16.com/jrummy/misc/


Is this ok to link to in other posts? I don't want to upset jrummy16...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know, but 5 minutes on Google will get that link, so I didn't share anything that isn't publicly available. The market fixer app is what I was referring to, but he's got other projects there too.


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> MarketFixer app allows you to access apps like CyanbreadX; I posted a link to it in another thread either in Rootz or maybe it was xda (google doesn't have it listed in searches). There's no guarantee they'll work, though. I used it and downloaded QC Advanced, but it's an app for the D2 and not D2G, so when it loaded and the splash page loaded, it completely rebooted my phone. There are alternative markets and sources that have those apps you can't get in the Google Market though, if you _really_ want them.


QC works fine on the D2G I have used it on every ROM available for the D2G and swear by it!

Here download my .apk if you dont believe me! http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PCU9OPXS


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, I have a copy of QC. My point was the market fixer allowed me to get the app from GMarket, but it wonked out my phone and rebooted it whenever I opened the app. So it let me access those apps, but they didn't want to work well on my phone is all I'm saying.


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Yea, I have a copy of QC. My point was the market fixer allowed me to get the app from GMarket, but it wonked out my phone and rebooted it whenever I opened the app. So it let me access those apps, but they didn't want to work well on my phone is all I'm saying.


I say give it another shot without anything else that may have been a factor.... the fact that the app maxes out your phone and crashes it acquiring your max clock speed then under volts and crashes it is genius thus giving you custom values based on your own device....then using the gov of choice (smartassv2) you end up with a battery saving fast device!


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no, I think you misunderstood me. When I OPEN the app, it went to the initial screen, then rebooted my device. I didn't even get to the calibration or settings. Another copy I found elsewhere didn't have that problem.


----------

